# Tribute to the Fallen Soldiers



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

It is an awesome thing they have done. Bowtech is a huge supporter of our troops. They have the Tribute bow, they have sent a bunch of equipment to Afganistan to set up ranges and Memorial day 2006 they went to Brooks Medical Center to serve lunch for the injured soldiers and thier families. My husband and I are both veterans and thier support of the troops was a major factor in becoming a Bowtech dealer. We had a chance to meet John (the owner of Bowtech) After talking with him I walked away feeling that it is something he does because he believes in it and not for publicity. I think they have raised/given over $70,000 to taps. Wow if only all of the major companies would do something like that.

Laurie, thank you for your service to our country and for raising children who will step up and serve. They are in my prayers. My children aren't old enough to serve yet but are planning to and when they do I will be very proud of them. 

I hope you enjoy your bow and archerytalk.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Laurie. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I am not a mother of a Soldier but rather a 17 year Army & 5X Combat vet.
Welcome to this site; I wish them young men of yours the best thruout there stay in the Green Machine.


----------



## TheCamoGhost (Nov 16, 2005)

mdewitt71 said:


> I am not a mother of a Soldier but rather a 17 year Army & 5X Combat vet.
> Welcome to this site; I wish them young men of yours the best thruout there stay in the Green Machine.



Welcome to AT and thank you for doing a great job raising kid's that have the conviction and sense of honor and duty required to join the forces!! Oh yeah and...
Ladies and Gentlemen Matt Dewitt is the MAN!!


----------



## beakerello (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Howdy!


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Critter Gitter2 said:


> It is an awesome thing they have done. Bowtech is a huge supporter of our troops. They have the Tribute bow, they have sent a bunch of equipment to Afganistan to set up ranges and Memorial day 2006 they went to Brooks Medical Center to serve lunch for the injured soldiers and thier families. My husband and I are both veterans and thier support of the troops was a major factor in becoming a Bowtech dealer. We had a chance to meet John (the owner of Bowtech) After talking with him I walked away feeling that it is something he does because he believes in it and not for publicity. I think they have raised/given over $70,000 to taps. Wow if only all of the major companies would do something like that.
> 
> Laurie, thank you for your service to our country and for raising children who will step up and serve. They are in my prayers. My children aren't old enough to serve yet but are planning to and when they do I will be very proud of them.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your bow and archerytalk.


Thank you for your reply!! Awesome meeting John the owner of Bowtech. I would like to open an archery shop one day but am not sure about all of the details. 

Hats off to you and your family for the service to our great country!!!


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Welcome & Thanks*

Welcome to the largest and bestes archery forum on the internet.:darkbeer:<rootbeer float for ya.

Thanks for doing your duty time.:wink:

My son just retired from the navy after 20yrs last june.

Glad your sons are following in your footsteps.:wink:

There are no strangers on here but there are a few strange ones on here.

There are several differant forums on here too post in so do yer duty and post away and putem in the right forum.:wink:

Have a great time on here as it can get into your blood. Take everything with a grain of salt till you know for sure whats going on here. Have fun and shoot your bow all you can. Join in on the distance shoots also as there are some for indoor spots and outdoor field spots every week in the general forum. AC


----------



## BBT Outfitters (May 14, 2006)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## BLEEDUM (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello and welcome.


----------

